
A Reporter Rolled Her Eyes, and China’s Internet Broke - justin66
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/13/world/asia/china-eye-roll-liang-xiangyi.html
======
plouffy
The question was :

“The transformation of the responsibility of supervision for state assets is a
topic of universal concern. Therefore, as the director of the State-Owned
Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council, what
new moves will you make in 2018? This year marks the 40th anniversary of the
Reform and Opening-up Policy, and our country is going to further extend its
openness to foreign countries. With General Secretary of the Chinese Communist
Party Xi proposing the One Belt One Road Initiative, state-owned enterprises
have increased investment to countries along the route of One Belt One Road,
so how can the overseas assets of state-owned enterprises be effectively
supervised to prevent loss of assets? What mechanisms have we introduced so
far, and what’s the result of our supervision? Please summarize for us, thank
you.”

This doesn't seem like a wholy inapopriate question. Am I missing something?

~~~
abricot
It is a 112% planted question, and a long winded one at that. I would roll my
eyes too.

------
bhouston
I worry if this reporter will now end up in jail. Does that happen?

~~~
singularity2001
In general yes: people get tortured and killed for stuff like that but maybe
she's too prominent

~~~
ggg9990
Don’t be silly. China is not a paragon of free and fair government but it is
not North Korea. She will not be “tortured and killed.”

~~~
singularity2001
German news media of highest reputation (including Zeit and Spiegel)
regularity report about political torture and murders in Zimbabwe, Turkey,
Syria and yes: China.

~~~
cdmckay
Can you provide some links?

~~~
justin66
If you really don't know where to begin, poke around on amnesty.org, which has
reports on various countries. You'll be able to get more information on any
given story or situation by using google.

------
bsaul
One rolling eye leading to hundreds of thousands followers (and more) and a
political crisis.

chineese people aren't stupid, and they have been doing business with the rest
of the world for decades now. Everywhere on shanghai you see ads to learn
english... What do people from the communist party think ? trading goes both
ways, and i don't see how chineese people won't want to openly express their
views on the political conduct of the country, just like almost evrywhere
else.

------
banned1
I was thinking the eye roll would be Liz Lemon's category, but nope. Nothing
like the most epic eye roll in history.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ1m39K4Tgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ1m39K4Tgw)

------
taneq
I don't see any reference to any network infrastructure failures. Maybe they
mean 'China's internet was flooded with reactions'?

~~~
anonu
"Breaking the internet" I suppose is just saying that a meme or event went
viral.

------
nathanaldensr
Flagged for the ridiculous click-bait headline. No, NYT, China's internet did
not "break."

~~~
justin66
This was far and away the best English-language summary available when I
posted it, and I used the story's own headline, as per HN policy. I can
understand that you might dislike the "broke the internet" figure of speech,
but perhaps you should save your flagging for content that is truly
problematic.

